# What is faster ahci or ide for freebsd?



## nikitastepanov (Apr 2, 2020)

What is faster ahci or ide for freebsd?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 2, 2020)

A quick google reveals this: AHCI and IDE. Since AHCI is newer by several years than IDE and FreeBSD supports AHCI, the obvious answer is probably AHCI but I don't routinely benchmark systems for old versus new tech so can't answer your specific question.


----------

